# TV needs lowering



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi, Can anyone assist as the 15" flat screen TV is mounted to high on the wall in the motorhome and is giving us a crick in the neck. If I take the bracket off the wall and move it down it is going to leave an unsightly big hole so what I am looking for is a bracket that allows me to slide it down when I want to use it and put it back up for when it is not in use. Can anyone assist

Thanks

Frank (BLF)


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We had a similar problem on a previous van and I managed to make something up so that the TV lowered about 6 inches.
It;s difficult to describe but it consisted of two pieces of 6mm ply around 9 inch by 9 inch, these were fastened together with drawer sliders, one side fixed to the tv and the other to the bracket.
This meant that the piece fixed to the tv could slide down .

The best thing to do is look at all the brackets that are available and use your imagination a bit to see if you could use it or adapt it.

Mike


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.caktanks.com/files/cak_c...ctions/94-100_CAK_2010_Furniture_Fittings.pdf

Then scroll down.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

There was something on here in response to a similar question about a week ago, complete with a photo of a "Concept 2000" (_I think that was the brand_) lowering bracket which might be just what you want.

Dave


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Is this what you're after. It's a Project 2000 part and you can see them on the LCS Leisure site. Not cheap but they work and get rid of the stiff neck.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*PROJECT *2000 . . . . of course!!  

Sorry about that - but the photo Bozzer has just posted is the one I was thinking of.

Thanks Bozzer - I was close!! :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

Many Thanks Bozzer and Zebedee. Bozzer when you got the parts did you have to order anything else to go with it as it doesn't look complete in the catalogue? Thanks 

Frank (BLF)


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We got ours from Leisuretech services. Ours was for inside a cupboard and we didn't know if it would fit so they tried it for us.

All that comes is the plate. TV fixes to plate and plate fixes to fitting on wall or in cupboard in our case. All the extras you'll need are another set of screws.

Maybe this photo helps it shows the plate open.

Jan


----------



## BLF (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks Bozzer, I will order it up once I get home and give it a try. 

Frank (BLF)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Stand it on the table for a perfect viewing angle.
Flat screens have a very small footprint so will hardly take up any space at all.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I've been and done it, that is lowered my TV with the help from B&Q :roll: :roll: 
With aid two 14" shelf runners ( the extending kind) at £14, the original TV mount plus plywood and fixings


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the idea, must have a measure up, Frank


----------

